# Lily Pad



## bengal77 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lily was hard to lose, because it was illness instead of old age. I woke up throughout the night for feedings and syringing fluids to find that she had passed. She was a lovely, happy little rescue bun, who had been an Easter cast off who got a second chance. She loved her hay and was a regular chow hound, and would do just about anything for a sprig of mint. She got along well with the cats, chasing them around the living room and doing laps and doing binkys.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54049&forum_id=6&highlight=lily+pad


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 26, 2011)

Rip Lily.sorry to hear of you loss, she was beautiful!


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 26, 2011)

Lily was very beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss. I have said this in a PM to you but I will also say it here. May you find comfort in knowing that you did your best to make her well. She was a very well loved rabbit and you were a very good bun slave. 

GI problems are always difficult to catch in the early stages because they come on so quickly. You did what you could for Lily and she is very grateful for having you for a bun slave.

When you are ready, I hope that you will share memories that you have of her. I would love to hear things about her, but only when you are ready.

You are welcome for the help I have provided. Maybe the information that was provided to you will help you with other rabbits that you get in the future.

How old was she?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of Lilly Pad passing to the bridge. At the very least, she knew love and had a wonderful forever home with people who loved her and cared for her--not all Easter throwaways are that lucky. We also have a Lilli or miss Pad as I like to call her and it's amazing how much they look alike down to the dark patch on the nose. It's so awfully hard taking care of a sick bun and then to lose the battle--don't like it at all, but we do have to say goodbye. Rest in peace little Angel Girl and binky free, we all miss you.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear about Lily's passing. She's very lucky to have had you to take care of her though-someone who really loved and cared about her;which I am positive she knew.  {She was completly gorgeous by the way!}
RIP little girl, and Binky free!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sorry Lily has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

I'm sure she knew Love for the short time she was with you.

Hugs 

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------

